# Hi fron Nz



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

My husband and i have been readers of this site for a few years now but only just recently signed up.


Well i guess i”ll start this off by introducing myself and some of my story. My names Victoria, I’m married to the most caring and wonderful man in the world, We have two daughters and we have a dog and a cat.

Did i mention i have something called Friedrich’s Ataxia( a..k.a FA) which makes our lives so much easier. Obviously sarcastic. My husband is my full time caregiver.

My hubby is a kiwi( from NewZealand). I’m American( from NY USA). We “meet” online when i was 12, he was 13. We spoke on and off for a while then stoped for a few years. In that time I got preg and married, he also got married..

After about a year or so of my marriage i was so unhappy and fed up i turned back to chatting online. Apparently B’s( hubby) Marriage was done for as well. We started talking just about every day. One day he told me he was going to make the 3 day journey to come meet my daughter and I. After a year and a half-two years i got pregnant with our youngest daughter.

We have had our ups and downs but we’re still here and still going strong.

As you have read i’m sure you know our oldest is not biologically my husbands child, but B has adopted her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the site!!! :grin2:


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Hi, welcome to the site!!! :grin2:


Thank you!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome...

There is coffee, chips and hummus in the breakroom.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

I came across a thread that asked knowing what i know now would i still marry my current hubby. I couldn't really answer honestly without an explanation which would involve me talking about myself(and my hubby) which i'm sure wouldn't be much appreciated in someone else's thread.

I'll answer here, pretty much cause i'm bored and have nothing better to do.

Yes i would but if our situation was diff, i would have wanted to wait longer.

Seen a he was not a citizen he needed his green card to stay so as soon as my divorce came through we called up and were married the next week. We loved each other and knew we would have married anyway...

I can't help thinking it would have made our relationship better to have more control over the "when, where, an who"(who all was there) aspect. I've kinda always felt he felt trapped. I mean it was a mutual decision and it was planed, but it was kind of an obligation. I find myself wondering if he would have married me if he didn't need to.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Welcome to TAM and a big ol' "Howdy" from the heart of Aggieland in Central Texas!*


----------

